
USBNinja released – USB attack development platform for the Raspberry Pi Zero - xcellerator
https://github.com/xcellerator/usbninja
======
xcellerator
It's just a small project right now, but would love some feedback from anyone
interested. It's designed to be very simple to modify or to extend the
existing functionality. You can imitate: USB-To-Ethernet adapters, USB-To-
Serial adapters, HID Keyboard and Mass Storage (and any combination thereof)!

